# [solved]KDE 4.1.3 Tastatur streikt (Umstellung auf ~amd64)

## attix

Hi,

ich hab soeben mein System aus diversen Gründen auf ~amd64 umgestellt. Hat soweit auch alles prima funktioniert. Allerdings hab ich unter KDE 4.1.3 ein paar kleine Probleme mit der Tastatur. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr das in den letzte Tagen schon x-mal gelöst, die SuFu hat mir aber nicht wirklich geholfen.

Folgendes :

Beim einloggen ist ein englisches Tastaturlayout eingestellt (denk ich zumindest, bemerke nur, dass y und z vertauscht sind). Nach dem Einloggen setzt sich das fort... allerdings hab ich dort jetzt einfach ein deutsches Layout eingestellt. Das hilft für den Loginscreen leider nicht und für die eigentliche KDE-Oberfläche auch nur soweit, dass Umlaute und y,z funktionieren. Was absolut nicht funktioniert sind AltGr (funktioniert wie Enter, denk ich), die Cursortasten und der komplette "Mittelblock" (Ende, Einfügen, Entfernen usw.). Wenn ich allerdings den Numlock ausstelle, kann ich die Sonderfunktionen des Ziffernblocks nutzen (Cursorbewegung, Einfüge, Entfernen usw.).

Alles in allem : die Funktion meiner Tastatur ist im Moment sehr willkürlich. Auf der console hingegen funktioniert alles bestens, wie gehabt.

Hoffentlich hab ich alles erstmal einigermaßen verständlich erklärt. Ich hoffe nun auf Euch   :Razz: 

Vielen Dank im Voraus schonmal...Last edited by attix on Sun Nov 16, 2008 4:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

klingt nach den stichwörter "hal" und "xorg". jetzt findest du mit der suchfunktion bestimmt mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Da ich das Thema gerade noch bei meinen älteren Posts gefunden habe will ich mal nicht so sein:  :Arrow:  Klick mich!

----------

## attix

Uh,

it works! Vielen Dank Euch beiden... auf hal wär ich wohl so schnell echt nicht gekommen.

----------

## Vertex1

Da ich mit dem selben Problem zu kämpfen hatte und mir die hier im Forum geposteten Lösungsvorschläge leider nicht geholfen haben, möchte ich noch auf eine Möglichkeit hinweisen, die mir letzlich geholfen hat.

Systemeinstellungen --> Land/Region & Sprache --> Tastaturlayout

Hier unter Tastatur-Modell NICHT wie allgemein üblich "Generic 105-key" einstellen, 

sondern "Evdev-managed keyboard" (in meiner xorg.conf seht übrigens der "normale" Tastatur- und Maus-Treiber)

Damit war bei mir die obige Problematik sofort gelöst.

[EDIT] Hal läuft bei mir auch. In diesem Zusammenhang hilft auch folgender Beitrag weiter.

----------

